# Biting. Hard.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

So I had a chat with Crackers new owner and she did ask if we could get him clipped. Mum and I did a bunch of googling and hunkered down with a pair of scissors, a towel and two cranky birds.

Lilith was awesome. Not only did she let us clip her fairly easily, she sat with me afterwards and we had a chat. She wasn't too stressed out about it.

Crackers on the other hand drew blood. He bit me when I towelled him, and then bit mum several times when she was trying to get him back in the cage because I refused because he bit me. He also pooped on her but I doubt that was out of spite.

Now I know that he's freaked out with getting clipped, and it's totally not his fault, but he does have quite an attitude in general. I find it absolutely adorable, and he reminds me a lot of Caddy except he bites a lot harder.

I'm still not sure when his new owners are coming to pick him up, but I really would like to try and get a handle on the biting at least before then. Is it possible to work on that before he's tame, or does he have to be tame first? And.. how exactly do I do it? The only other bird I have that draws blood when it bites is Sokar the budgie, and I just keep my hands well away from her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've only dealt with one really bitey bird...Screech. With him, nothing really worked. The reason he's biting is because he's afraid of hands. So taming him would help with the biting but there's really no way to minimize the biting without taming. I used gloves with Screech only because leaving my hand in the cage for 15 min at a time wasn't working for him. He was too moody. But with the gloves he realized there was nothing he could do, I was going to take him out regardless (this was for cage cleaning purposes). After about two weeks, he only nibbled, and he still only nibbles today, probably thinking my hands are made of the same stuff as the gloves! But that's just my experience.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy used to bite hard too.


----------

